# Lose of respect



## Ashe (Apr 11, 2011)

My husband has been out of work for almost a year, he has gained at least fifty lbs, does not care about his appearance anymore and stopped brushing his teeth.

He is depressed and tried pills but he doesn't have health insurance now. We're broke as hell and he refuses to get a job.

He has lost interest in everything.

I've lost my respect for him, he tells me he doesn't want to get a job...we have kids together and I'm doing the best I can alone to support everyone but I can't.

I just lost every feeling I have for him after that. He is getting anxiety which is new, hes never gotten that before...I just don't know what to do anymore.

Right now he has left me because I don't respect him anymore.


----------



## MissyMC (Apr 28, 2011)

Ashe, I feel for you. 

I went through something similar. It was horrible. How can you help someone who doesn't want to or can't help themselves?

All I can tell you is that he may need different pills and maybe therapy. The therapy will be harder to get without insurance. Pills, well, most drug companies have programs for the uninsured. 

Can you find a mental health clinic that is sliding scale in your area? One that has doctors and therapists? If so, I'd see if I could convince him to go again.

Best of luck to the both of you. (In my case, I had to find a job with insurance so we could get him the help he needed.)


----------

